# String Hitting my lips / face



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

As someone who went back to using the glove from a tab I've been more so recently aware of the contrasts of the two.

The tab brings the string closer to the face and under the eye most of the time. I figure that is why many people like those and say they help with accuracy. But in doing that it might hit your face like in your case.

The first things that come to my mind and what I would try would be to try using a deeper hook, as that may move the string just enough out of the way. Or maybe your head/face positioning could be more square with the target? Possibly combining both of those would put the string a safe distance away from your lips and nose too?


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

Arrowzen said:


> As someone who went back to using the glove from a tab I've been more so recently aware of the contrasts of the two.
> 
> The tab brings the string closer to the face and under the eye most of the time. I figure that is why many people like those and say they help with accuracy. But in doing that it might hit your face like in your case.
> 
> The first things that come to my mind and what I would try would be to try using a deeper hook, as that may move the string just enough out of the way. Or maybe your head/face positioning could be more square with the target? Possibly combining both of those would put the string a safe distance away from your lips and nose too?


Thanks for the info, I tried keeping my head more square to the target which didn't seem to help much, I think a deeper hook may do the trick for me but I won't really know until I get the right sized tab, I can't get very deep with the one I have now as its just too small. I have to keep the tab further out in my hand so the string doesn't graze my fingers as it comes off the tab.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

I bet the right size tab and a deeper hook will help you then. When I was using my tab I had the same problem of it grazing my fingers. I didn't have the string to face issue though. But as soon as I went to a deeper hook, no more finger grazing. That was some good advice given to be by Sanford here on the site.

good luck.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

When I "over draw" face contact becomes an issue.

Perhaps the tab is to big. Some recent posts here and at TradTalk introduce some very short/small tabs.

I am thinking of cutting down some of my tabs as I now have more than one good one.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

The usual culprit on this is body position and head turn. If you are truly 90 degrees to the target (or even open beyond that) with your head turned hard to target and anchor on the side of your face, the string is starting at the edge of the lips and passes the side of your face. If you are truly releasing from the mouth corner it should be hard to hit your lips next door with a release shooting forward. Your nose should be way "over there" out of the way. But if your face or body is turned closed into the shot the string would then pass through you.

If you are overdrawing you may also be changing the anchor and the alignment. If you are pulling way back there is more room and ability to turn your face in. harder to turn your face out if your side face anchor should be pushing it into position. I've been taught put that sucker against your face tight and in a consistent spot. I think when people start to drift off face or get a light anchor some inconsistency comes in.

The tab should cover your fingers without too much excess. Your fingers should be touching tab, not string. The tab should be holding the string. I've been told to hook up to the first knuckle, which puts the string well into the tab and not on the edge where it could come off fingers. Which it really shouldn't if you have the tab sized right.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

If the string is clear to the target and out of the path of your lips or nose at anchor ... yet upon loose strikes a lip or nose ... then there may be a subtle collapse occurring. 

As mentioned above by Arrowzen, ensure that your draw fingers are adequately positioned. I'll catch a tab slap when I either collapse the fingers a bit forward just before I loose (as if in accidental anticipation of the loose), or if my draw arm alignment collapses slightly forward rather than maintaining the equal-and-opposite rearwards force necessary to loose the arrow directly straight to the mark. 

Noting the position of your draw hand and arm after the loose tells a lot of truth as to what you've done. A rearwards result on the draw hand indicates a good equal-and-opposite loose. Draw fingers lingering about the lips or nose can indicate either of the two collapses mentioned above. A sensation of missing that rearwards force and tug at the loose indicates collapse. Not keeping the draw fingers steady and firm up to the exact impulse of the loose can induce a finger collapse in spite of an otherwise good rearwards force application.

If you actually pluck the loose with the draw hand by moving it sideways and away from your face, you have changed the equal-and-opposite forces and loosed the string from slightly outboard (now moving from right to left on a RH archer) which may contribute to some strange nose and lip activity, as well as oddly right flight.

Some initial thoughts to ponder. The switch to a tab will take several weeks of adjustment (as it does with any change of technique). But a double-check on draw finger configuration and post-shot form results may help to determine the specific problem causing the annoying face whacking.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Over drawing is often the culprit.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Agreed with most of the statements already made. I will suggest that MANY times, the string hitting the face/lips/nose is also a result of laying your head over to the string/string hand. Try to set your head on target then bring the string and hand to your face (without moving your head)-- DON'T go to get it.

Tab sizes are for the WIDTH of the tab NOT the length. Tab fit is suggested to be about 1/4 inch less wide than your string fingers at the palm and the length should be about 1/4 to 3/8th inch SHORT of the tips of the fingers when hooked on the string. Trim the tab to length.

Finally, you tried the tab "one day??" As also mentioned, ANY change to form or equipment needs a MONTH or TWO to make a "go/no go" decision. One day is not a fair test of the change OR you.

Arne


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

Over drawing, collapsing, head over the string, an improper fitting tab, lack of back tension and shooting off the finger tips are all causes - check them all, but one at a time. Gloves tend to be thicker than tabs, on average anyway, and you just won't notice flaws in your shooting with them as much, like you will with tabs. That said, a well constructed and properly trimmed tab is clearly the way to go for most and will eventually allow you to loose with more consistency than does the glove. Really, if your unfamiliar with the tab then your going to need a few weeks or more to acclimate to one. Just a few shooting sessions with any major change isn't going to get you anywhere except a return trip to exactly where you were before the change. I became a better shot in part due to the switch from glove to tab.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Moebow said:


> Finally, you tried the tab "one day??" As also mentioned, ANY change to form or equipment needs a MONTH or TWO to make a "go/no go" decision. One day is not a fair test of the change OR you.


You do need to have the tab sized right and that might be evident in a day. But from various form and equipment changes my basic theory aligns with your philosophy, many changes are one step back before two steps forward, you have to give it a few sessions to click. The first time you try something is often ugly.

That being said, tagging your face is an indication something is amiss and not something to get used to over time.....=p......"a callous will form"; "Easton makes a great nose guard for those shots, though I would not recommend the carbon fiber version".....etc.

I also definitely agree, get set with your head turned right, bring the string to you. Even if you didn't stringwhack yourself to the point of torture your alignment would move all over the place.


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh..man this thread reminds of the good ol' bandaid on the nose with blood dripping from the same. Yeah make sure you are square and your stance is correct. Overdraw and leaning into your anchor will cause it. Did I mention brass nocks are murder on your nose? You may getting too far "inside" the bow and attempting to get your eye over the arrow. Make sure your bow arm shoulder is pointing at the target.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Use a deep hook, trim the tab to fit, turn head more to target, open stance a bit, and don't tilt head.

I find the leather can slap my face upon release if I do not trim it.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

In my switch from glove to tab I noticed I would not the tip of my nose almost every shot. I drew my bow while standing next to a mirror and noticed my head was not turned completely. I realized turning my head so that it's square to the target was very difficult and a little uncomfortable. For some reason my neck had a lesser range of motion to the left than the right. Since noticing, i did a bit of stretching and would consciously force my head to turn further and I rarely hit my nose. It's only now and then when I relax and don't stand square. I'm not sure why there's a difference in nose clearance from glove to tab but it let me know about a slight form flaw. Even if I go back to a glove, I'll hopefully have a bit better form from my tab.


----------

